# What have you learned today?



## Chazzwozzer

Hi,

I'd like to have this sentence translated into as many languages as possible. If you have more than one "you" in your language, that will be _informal you_ as in German _"Was hast *du *heute gelernt?"

_*Turkish:* Bugün ne öğrendin?

Your contributions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## belén

In Spanish:

¿Qué has aprendido hoy? / ¿Qué aprendiste hoy? 

In Catalán:

Què has aprés avui?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

belen said:


> In Spanish:
> 
> ¿Qué has aprendido hoy? / ¿Qué aprendiste hoy?


These two are interchangeable, right?

Thank you,
Ekin


----------



## belén

Yes, first is mostly used in Spain, second is more common in America. But they mean exactly the same and both are understood anywhere.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian (bokmål/nynorsk): *Hva/kva har du lært i dag?*


----------



## linguist786

*HINDI:*

तुमने आज क्या सीखा?
_[tumne aaj kyaa siikhaa?]_

*URDU:*

*تم نے آج كيا سيكها؟*
_[tumne aaj kyaa siikhaa?]_

*GUJARATI:*

Informal address for males:
તુ આજે શું સીખો?
_[tu aaje shuN siikho?]_

Informal address for females:
તુ આજે શું સીખી?
_[tu aaje shuN siikhii?]_

*FRENCH:*

Qu'est-ce que tu as appris aujourd'hui?

*ARABIC:* (not a native, so await possible corrections!) 

(get ready )

Masculine singular:
ماذا تعلمت اليوم؟ _[maathaa ta3allamta 'l-yawm?]_
Feminine singular:
ماذا تعلمت اليوم؟ _[maathaa ta3allamti 'l-yawm?]_
Masculine/Feminine dual:
ماذا تعلمتما اليوم؟ _[maathaa ta3allamtuma 'l-yawm?]_
Masculine plural:
ماذا تعلمتم اليوم؟ _[maathaa ta3allamtumu 'l-yawm?]_
Feminine plural:
ماذا تعلمتن اليوم؟ _[maathaa ta3allamtunna 'l-yawm?]_

*CHINESE (Mandarin):* (not a native, so await possible corrections!) 

Addressing one person:
你今天学什么了?
_[Nĭ jīn tiān xué shén me le?]_

Addressing more than one person:
你们今天学什么了?
_[Nĭ mĕn jīn tiān xué shén me le?]
_


----------



## panjabigator

Linguist, what does સીખો/સીખી agree with?  I doesn't seem to be the object like it is in Hindi but instead the person.  

Panjabi:

Formal:  /tusii.n ajj kii sikhiaa/ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਅੱਜ ਕੀ ਸਿਖਿਆ
Informal:  /tuu.n ajj kii sikhiaa/ ਤੂੰ ਅੱਜ ਕੀ ਸਿਖਿਆ


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Mitä (sinä) olet oppinut tänään? *(2nd person singular, informal)
*Mitä (te) olette oppineet tänään?* (2nd person plural, informal)

and even though you didn't ask for the formal sentence, I'll give it anyway 
*Mitä (Te) olette oppinut tänään?* (2nd person singular, formal)

Note: the words in brackets are personal pronouns and can be omitted.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> Linguist, what does સીખો/સીખી agree with? I doesn't seem to be the object like it is in Hindi but instead the person.


Uum.. not sure how to answer that! Of course I haven't learnt Gujarati as a foreign language so I wouldn't know the grammar behind everything.

I think the rule is that when you use the personal pronoun "tu" (as opposed to "te" or "tanay") then the verb changes to agree with the addressee.

/tu aaje ketlu doro?/ - how much did you run today? (addressing male)
/tu aaje ketlu dorii?/ - how much did you run today? (addressing female)

but:

/te aaje ketlu khaadu?/ - how much did you eat today? (addressing both m/f)

I really don't know the rule behind this . I just have the feel of the language I suppose!

But you're right though - it's a bit different from Hindi.


----------



## gao_yixing

linguist786 said:


> *CHINESE (Mandarin):* (not a native, so await possible corrections!)
> 
> Addressing one person:
> 你今天学什么了?
> _[Nĭ jīn tiān xué shén me le?]_
> 
> Addressing more than one person:
> 你们今天学什么了?
> _[Nĭ mĕn jīn tiān xué shén me le?]
> _


 
Not bad. But maybe it could be better if you add a 到 after 学.

To a person: 你今天学到什么了？ or 你今天学到了什么？
To more than one:你们今天学到什么了？ or 你们今天学到了什么？

A better translation of your sentences is "what did you learn today".

Regards,
Anthony


----------



## doman

Chazzwozzer said:


> Hi,
> 
> ... If you have more than one "you" in your language, that will be _informal you_ as in German _"Was hast *du *heute gelernt?" ..._


 
Wow, what could I translate when in Vietnamese, the 2nd person we really have a lot...a lot ?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thanks for the contributions so far!


doman said:


> Wow, what could I translate when in Vietnamese, the 2nd person we really have a lot...a lot ?


"Bệ hạ," perhaps?  No, kidding. How would "mày" or "mi" sound?


----------



## Lillita

*Hungarian:*

_Mit tanultál ma?_ - What have you learnt today?


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Что ты узн*а*л сег*о*дня? / Chto ty uzn*a*l seg*o*dnya? (singular)
Что вы узн*а*ли сег*о*дня? / Chto vy uzn*a*li seg*o*dnya? (plural or formal)
It's possible to use в*ы*учил/в*ы*учили / v*y*uchil/v*y*uchili instead of узнал/узнали, but the latter has more broad meaning.


----------



## awanzi

In Italian:

"Cosa hai imparato oggi?" 
"Oggi cosa hai imparato?" 

I prefer to use the word order of the second sentence.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Chazzwozzer said:


> If you have more than one "you" in your language, that will be _informal you_ as in German _"Was hast *du *heute gelernt?"_


In *Dutch*:
Wat heb je vandaag geleerd?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Namakemono

Danish:
*Hvad har du læret i dag?*

Galician:
*Que aprendiches hoxe?*


----------



## panjabigator

Is the "ch" pronounced like a "sh?"  And what about the "x?"


----------



## doman

Chazzwozzer said:


> Thanks for the contributions so far!
> 
> "Bệ hạ," perhaps?  No, kidding. How would "mày" or "mi" sound?


 
 Hehe, I minded that I shouldn't translate it because you know Vietnamese so well, maybe better than me. Where did you find that word "Bệ hạ" ? It used to speak to the king only. "Mày" is used to talk to the people who is younger than you, and it's not politely. "mi" you should speak in Midle Vietnam.

What have (you) learned today?
Hôm nay (-) học được những gì ?

you/younger - em
---/same age with 1st personal - bạn, mày(or dỉrect the name)
---/older a little bit - anh(male), chị(female)
---/same age with 1st personal's parents - chú, bác(male),cô,bác(female)

...and more.

Is it enough ?


----------



## Whodunit

panjabigator said:


> Is the "ch" pronounced like a "sh?" And what about the "x?"


 
I would say the pronunciation is close to the Spanish one:

ch = tsh (as in *Cz*ech)
x = sh (as in *sh*ip)


----------



## Whodunit

In case you're interested in the Latin version:

_Quid hodie didicisti?_


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I'm interested in any languages. Thank you all so far.*

Please let me know if there's anything wrong, here's the list, (except Chinese) don't mind capitalization of the language names:
Almanca/Deutsch:** Was hast du heute gelernt?*
*Arapça/** ماذا تعلمت اليوم؟ :**عربي**:*
*Danca/Dansk: **Hvad har du læret i dag?*
*Fransızca/Français:** Qu'est-ce que tu as appris aujourd'hui?*
*Fince/Suomi: **Mitä olet oppinut tänään?*
*Galiçyaca/Galego:** Que aprendiches hoxe?*
*Güceratça/**ગુજરાતી**:**તુ**આજે**શું**સીખો**?*
*Hintçe/**हिन्दी**:**तुमने**आज**क्या**सीखा**?*
*Hollandaca/Nederlands:**Wat heb je vandaag geleerd?*
*İngilizce/English:** What have you learned today?*
*İspanyolca/Español:**¿Qué has aprendido hoy?*
*İtalyanca/Italiano:** Oggi cosa hai imparato?*
*Katalanca/Català:**Què has aprés avui?*
*Latince/Lingua Latina : **Quid hodie didicisti?*
*Macarca/Magyar:** Mit tanultál ma?*
*Norveççe/Norsk:** Hva har du lært i dag?*
*Pencapça/**ਪੰਜਾਬੀ**:**ਤੂੰ**ਅੱਜ**ਕੀ**ਸਿਖਿਆ*
*Rusça/**Русский:** Что ты узнал сегодня?*
*Türkçe:** Bugün ne öğrendin?*
*Urduca/**تم نے آج كيا سيكها؟ :**اردو*
*Vietnamca/Tiếng Việt:** Hôm nay mày học được những gì?*


----------



## doman

Czech:

Co bys se naučil(a) dneška ?


----------



## suslik

In Estonian: Mida sa täna õppinud oled?


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Šta si naučio/la danas?
Шта си научио/ла данас?

(also, in a sense of "to come to know; found out": saznao/la (сазнао/ла)).


----------



## Andrutzu

In Romanian:

formal/polite or plural (2nd person plural): "Ce aţi învăţat azi?"
informal (2nd person singular): "Ce ai învăţat azi?"

bye!!!


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish:
Czego się dziś nauczyłeś? (if you're talking to a man)
Czego się dziś nauczyłaś? (if you're talking to a woman)


Tom


----------



## panjabigator

Chazz, the Hindi, Panjabi, and Gujarati are all looking like one massive word to me...


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> Chazz, the Hindi, Panjabi, and Gujarati are all looking like one massive word to me...


Yes, to me too!

It should be:


> *Güceratça/ગુજરાતી: તુ આજે શું સીખો?*
> *Hintçe/**हिन्दी**: **तुमने **आज **क्या **सीखा**?*
> *Pencapça/**ਪੰਜਾਬੀ**: **ਤੂੰ **ਅੱਜ **ਕੀ **ਸਿਖਿਆ*


----------



## Cepkah

на български 
Какво си се научил днес?
in bulgarian 
 Kakvo si se nauchil dnes?
What have you learned today?*
verb: nauchavam se *

Ya Chazzwozzer çok merak ettim bununla ne arhivi yapacaksın sen?


----------



## linguist786

By the way, what is the language of all the languages you've written?
(bulgarian? turkish?)

How do you pronounce "Güceratça"?


----------



## Cepkah

linguist786 said:


> By the way, what is the language of all the languages you've written?
> (bulgarian? turkish?)
> 
> How do you pronounce "Güceratça"?



Firstly I've written in bulgarian (cyrillic script and then latin script)
It's all in turkish

In turkish the suffixes ''ce/ca/çe/ça''  transform the nationalities into their language names 
Ex: Alman-German (nationality)
     Alman*ca-*German (language)

Güceratça: 
ü vowel is ''u'' in french 
c is read as ''dj'' in french tel ''a*dj*ectif''
e is pronunciated like ''é'' in french
ç is read ch in english

pour le lire, j'écris Gudjératte-tcha comme un mot français 
...........................Gücerat---ça
I hope it helps..

and the last sentence was for Chazzwozzer i asked what he would do all of those replies in each langue . that was in turkish.)


----------



## doman

Chazzwozzer said:


> I'm interested in any languages. Thank you all so far.
> 
> *Please let me know if there's anything wrong, here's the list, (except Chinese) don't mind capitalization of the language names:*
> *Vietnamca/Tiếng Việt:** Hôm nay mày học được những gì?*


 

Who do you want to ask ? Your child ?


----------



## samanthalee

Shouldn't the past tense of "learn" be spelt as "learnt"? "Learned" is an adjective (eg. a learned person"), not a verb, right?


----------



## linguist786

samanthalee said:


> Shouldn't the past tense of "learn" be spelt as "learnt"? "Learned" is an adjective (eg. a learned person"), not a verb, right?


Good point - but no.

I myself, being British, prefer "learnt" - but Americans seem to prefer "learned" (pronounced the same as "learnt" but with a d at the end).

But as you said, "learned" can also be an adjective - that is pronounced "lurr-nid".


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

Anon'g natutunan mo?
What have you learned?

Anon'g natutunan mo ngayon?
What have you learned today?

ano-what
natutunan - have learned
root word of natutunan is "tuto" meaning to learn
mo-you
ngayon-today, right now, now...


----------



## Chazzwozzer

panjabigator said:


> Chazz, the Hindi, Panjabi, and Gujarati are all looking like one massive word to me...





linguist786 said:


> Yes, to me too!


I'm not able to edit my post here, but it looks fine in the Word Document. Thanks. 


Cepkah said:


> на български
> Какво си се научил днес?
> in bulgarian
> Kakvo si se nauchil dnes?
> What have you learned today?*
> verb: nauchavam se *
> 
> Ya Chazzwozzer çok merak ettim bununla ne arşivi yapacaksın sen?


Sağ ol, Cepkah. Büyük anlamı var bu arşivin; gizli, özel... Söylenmez. 



linguist786 said:


> By the way, what is the language of all the languages you've written?
> (bulgarian? turkish?)
> 
> How do you pronounce "Güceratça"?


It's all in Turkish. _Güceratça _should sound very odd to most Turks as if such language didn't exist. I'm pretty much sure that great majority of people around are not even aware of this language. So it's not about the word for Gujarati, but people's ignorance. 



doman said:


> Who do you want to ask ? Your child ?


I should have used_ mi _instead, of course. Thanks for nudging me. 



samanthalee said:


> Shouldn't the past tense of "learn" be spelt as "learnt"? "Learned" is an adjective (eg. a learned person"), not a verb, right?


_Learned _is both past participle and past form of the verb _learn_. The Oxford Dictionary suggests both and marks _learnt _being chiefly British.


----------



## liv3000

Che hai imparato oggi?

Italiano


----------



## Antonio3662918

In Hmong (spoken in parts of Laos, China, Thailand):

Koj tau kawm dabtsis hnub no?
(kaw tao kaugh da-chi nu naw)


----------



## Nander

In Swedish:

_"Vad har du lärt dig idag?"_


----------



## iyavor

In Hebrew:

מה למדת היום?

 romanized: ma lamadeta hayom? or- for females: ma lamadet hayom?


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Latin Persian:
Emruz chi râ yâd gerefti?/Chi râ yâd gerefti, emruz?


----------



## Ayazid

doman said:


> Czech:
> 
> Co bys se naučil(a) dneška ?



Actually, the correct form is:

Co jsi se dnes naučil(a)?


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _kion vi lernis hodiaŭ?_


----------



## nagusi

Basque= zer ikasi duzu gaur?


----------



## bb3ca201

In Gaelic
Dè dh’ionnsaich thu an-diugh?


----------



## ilocas2

Ayazid said:


> Actually, the correct form is:
> 
> Co jsi se dnes naučil(a)?



In standard Czech the correct form is "Co ses dnes naučil(a)?" Contraction of jsi + se to ses and jsi + si to sis is a must, otherwise it's colloquial.


----------



## Medune

Portuguese:
*Que/ o que aprendeste hoje? Informal singular - tu*
_Que/ o que aprendeu hoje? _Formal singular - _você, o senhor, a senhora_

_Que/ o que aprendestes hoje? _Informal plural (archaic or regionalistic) - _vós
Que/o que aprenderam hoje?_ Plural - _vocês, os senhores, as senhoras_


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Τι έμαθες σήμερα;»* [ti ˈemaθes ˈsimeɾa] (2nd p. sing. or informal)
*«Τι μάθατε σήμερα;»* [ti ˈmaθate ˈsimera] (2nd p. pl. or formal)

The verbs *«έμαθες»* [ˈemaθes] and *«μάθατε»* [ˈmaθate] are aorist forms of the active v. *«μαθαίνω»* [maˈθeno] < Classical v. *«μανθάνω» măntʰánō* --> _to learn, get to know, experience_ (PIE *mn(s)/*men- _to think_ + PIE *dʰh₁- _to do, put, place_ cf Skt. मेधा (medhā), _wisdom_, Av. mazdā, _remembrance_, Proto-Slavic *mǫdrъ, _wise_ > Rus. мудрый, Cz. moudrý, Svk. múdry, Pol. mądry, OCS мѫдръ > BCS мудар/mudar, Bul. мъдър, Slo. moder)


----------



## KalAlbè

Haitian Creole:
Kisa ou te aprann jodi a?


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: Kyou-wa Nani-wo manabi-mashi-ta-ka? or Kyou manan-da Koto-wa Nan-desu-ka?


----------



## Frankfurter_BG

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> *«Τι έμαθες σήμερα;»* [ti ˈemaθes ˈsimeɾa] (2nd p. sing. or informal)
> *«Τι μάθατε σήμερα;»* [ti ˈmaθate ˈsimera] (2nd p. pl. or formal)
> 
> The verbs *«έμαθες»* [ˈemaθes] and *«μάθατε»* [ˈmaθate] are aorist forms of the active v. *«μαθαίνω»* [maˈθeno] < Classical v. *«μανθάνω» măntʰánō* --> _to learn, get to know, experience_ (PIE *mn(s)/*men- _to think_ + PIE *dʰh₁- _to do, put, place_ cf Skt. मेधा (medhā), _wisdom_, Av. mazdā, _remembrance_, Proto-Slavic *mǫdrъ, _wise_ > Rus. мудрый, Cz. moudrý, Svk. múdry, Pol. mądry, OCS мѫдръ > BCS мудар/mudar, Bul. мъдър, Slo. moder)


Μπορεί να μεταφραστεί με τον παρακείμενο: "Τι έχεις μάθει σύμερα;"/"Τι έχετε μάθει σήμερα;";


----------



## apmoy70

No, the use of present perfect is an anglicism and bad Greek. Some do use it but that's an extreme colloquialism


----------



## Encolpius

Etcetera said:


> In Russian:
> Что ты узн*а*л сег*о*дня? / Chto ty uzn*a*l seg*o*dnya? (singular)
> Что вы узн*а*ли сег*о*дня? / Chto vy uzn*a*li seg*o*dnya? (plural or formal)
> It's possible to use в*ы*учил/в*ы*учили / v*y*uchil/v*y*uchili instead of узнал/узнали, but the latter has more broad meaning.



I am a little bit confused. But it is interesting, to learn can mean two different things in English, right?


----------

